# Cabela's at Polaris



## Super-Dave (Apr 1, 2012)

Saw people picketing in font of the construction site at cabelas in polaris. Does anyone know why? Not trying to start any political discussion, just want to know what upset them.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

They were staunch Bass Pro Shop supporters.


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

cabelas is better...bass pro sucks


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Maybe they were waiting on the bus.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Probably some union stuff or something. They better not slow down construction......I'm tired of Fin, Feather, & Fur never restocking their shelves! Last couple times I've been there they've been out of half their YUM! bait colors (including my favorites like Black Blue Laminate *drools*).


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

If it said shame on you cabelas, it was probably the same group that stood in front of Reynoldsburg schools, Riverside, St. Ann's, Ohio State, and others. My understanding is that it is a construction group that keeps getting underbid by another group. They are claiming that the other group has unfair labor practices to make their labor cheap.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

There were a few of us. We were picketing to tell them to hurry up and get it done/open


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

If I knew that was you I would have introduced myself.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

st.slippy said:


> If it said shame on you cabelas, it was probably the same group that stood in front of Reynoldsburg schools, Riverside, St. Ann's, Ohio State, and others. My understanding is that it is a construction group that keeps getting underbid by another group. They are claiming that the other group has unfair labor practices to make their labor cheap.


Ive seen them protesting in front of UNOH in Lima several times and never knew what it was about.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

They were also protesting Heidelberg University in Tiffin last week for the same reason.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

st.slippy said:


> If it said shame on you cabelas, it was probably the same group that stood in front of Reynoldsburg schools, Riverside, St. Ann's, Ohio State, and others. My understanding is that it is a construction group that keeps getting underbid by another group. They are claiming that the other group has unfair labor practices to make their labor cheap.


Thanks for the info steve! i was wondering about that. I seen the same group at st.anns when i boy was born,and at renoldsburg hight schoool and though HUH didnt get,now i do....

Not at all my expertise but sounds like they need to hire better bidders,and quit complaining.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

For the love of all that is holy DON"T SLOW THE CONSTRUCTION DOWN!!!!!!

Someone get me some oxygen....


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

Amen brother


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

The reason is non union workers are building it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Glad someone got the bid and will get it done. IMO....glad they are non-union, that means there will be workers and not lazy butts sitting around watching one work.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Photog said:


> For the love of all that is holy DON"T SLOW THE CONSTRUCTION DOWN!!!!!!
> 
> Someone get me some oxygen....


Relax man. Ya got ants in your pants or what?


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Ðe§perado said:


> Glad someone got the bid and will get it done. IMO....glad they are non-union, that means there will be workers and not lazy butts sitting around watching one work.


+1 Amen to that!


----------



## mike1799 (Jul 4, 2012)

Some union workers are mad because they didn't get the job. I guess they think if they are not working nobody should be. I have three kids to feed, they don't get to eat because some union worker feels he is worth twice the money for half the work. And whats the deal with calling me a rat, I took no work from you. We got the job because our company submitted a better bid.
Waving an American flag in our face doesn't make you more American. Unions have made work conditions better for everyone but have now outlived their usfulness. God bless America.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Unions can make or break a work place. In Mansfield the union is what got the steelmill shut down and outsourced. When I worked at the prison the union was the only reason you had any safety at work.

Unions are necessary as all benifit from them. But like anything they can also become a burden. I do not think they have outlived their usefullness, and if you think they have then I would suggest wondering why companies make billions but don't pay a living wage. Athletes make millions per year to play a game but the guy that picks your trash up gets $12/hr?

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hah! Im in a field where there are Union and Non union businesses. Im in a non union and I make WELL over $8/hr. I don't make as much as the union guys, but Im not far behind and I don't have to pay union dues, and the company I work for has never had to lay anyone off. There are non union companies out there that definitely take care of their employees (I don't hear many Honda employees complaining about their rate of pay). Im not going to knock the union or say it doesn't have its place.. but the picketing is ridiculous.

My company did work on a renovation of a burger king that happened to be located right beside one of the labor union halls. There was someone over at the burger king every single day during the renovation causing a stir because they didn't have a union contractor in there. That's ridiculous. Don't price yourself out of jobs and you wont have to sit around bitching about others that do have work.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Let's not be lumping all unions and union workers into the same category. A union is only as strong as the membership. There are still lots of hard working local unions, and hard working union employees. I'm guessing that no one on this thread knows any of the details of the bids placed or the company that is currently doing the construction. It's not always about just being out bid. There's alot of politics and "insider trading" that goes on with both sides of these contracts. Just remember the first paragraph of the declaration of independence states "to form a more perfect union"....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

meisterdog said:


> cabelas is better...bass pro sucks


Have you been to both???

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

meisterdog said:


> cabelas is better...bass pro sucks


Totally agree!!!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have been to a couple Bass Pro Shops and thought they were cool..never been to a Cabelas but heard lots of good things, definately looking forward to this one once its up.


Bad Bub said:


> Have you been to both???
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Ðe§perado said:


> Glad someone got the bid and will get it done. IMO....glad they are non-union, that means there will be workers and not lazy butts sitting around watching one work.


+2. Well said and right on point.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Ðe§perado said:


> Glad someone got the bid and will get it done. IMO....glad they are non-union, that means there will be workers and not lazy butts sitting around watching one work.


There are just as many lazy non-union workers watching others do the work as there are union workers. Unions have there place.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I worked for a non union drilling company years ago,we were working in cleveland and the union up there threw a fit. Ended up having a union laborer come to the jobsite just to shut them up. He sat under a shade tree with a cooler and a newspaper all day and then picked up trash for about 15 minutes at the end of each day. I believe he said he was making 25 dollars an hour for it. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish Chaser (Sep 2, 2005)

It was probally the unions, they usually picket arge job sites with non union trade working. They get jelous because they have to pay to go to work and us non union mechanical contractors for the most part make more hourly, work more hours and have better benefits. They dont like that plus we cant be lasy and take long breaks like they do


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I have been to a couple Bass Pro Shops and thought they were cool..never been to a Cabelas but heard lots of good things, definately looking forward to this one once its up.


I hope it's better than the one in wheeling....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Most national retail chains have their own General contractor build and remodel their stores. The subs are all his choice. Don't like his choice, write your protest to the retailer or don't shop there. 

What ever the case, the OP has his answer and this thread is done.


----------

